# Tool Thoughts by D.Anderson



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

We have all done this.....to save a few bucks and regret it later.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/blog/in_the_shop/


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

That happens even more frequently because of all the ROC junk.....trying to save pennies often costs you dollars.


----------

